# Time to say goodbye



## Echinopsis (4. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die letzten 2,5 Jahre seit meinem Moderatorenantritt hat sich sehr viel getan - sowohl beruflich als auch privat.
Leider merke ich die letzten Wochen - Monate dass ich nichtmehr die Zeit fürs Forum aufbringen kann, die ich gerne aufbringen möchte.
Bevor es nurnoch zur Belastung wird ist es am Besten da Schluss zu machen, wo es noch am schönsten ist.

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich mich bei euch für diese tolle Zeit hier im Forum bedanken, die ich nie vergessen werde! Ich habe hier viele tolle Menschen kennengelernt - und das meine ich vollkommen ehrlich - viele tolle Veranstaltungen erlebt, viele klasse TT`s miterleben dürfen - und die FTT`s dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
Es hat mir hier verdammt viel Spaß gemacht mit euch dieses Forum zu gestalten und ich kann Euch allen nur für diese tolle Zeit danken!

Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann ein Comeback wenn mich das Team noch gebrauchen kann  .Macht einfach weiter so wie bisher! Ich möchte nur nicht sang und klanglos als Moderator hier verschwinden sondern nochmal kurz "servus" sagen. Danke 

Viele Grüße und allen eine schöne Zeit!
Daniel


----------



## Vera44 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Hallo Daniel!

Das ist aber sehr schade  Ich hoffe Du schaust trotzdem ab und an ins Forum.
Ich hatte mich doch schon sooo gefreut Dich im nächsten Jahr kennenzulernen.


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Hallo Daniel,

 & 

"*Wat mutt dat mutt*" würden die nördlichen Eismeerfranken sagen 


den Teich hast du aber noch


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Na klar mitch 

@Vera: Wieso nicht? Ich werde versuchen zu kommen, das habe ich versprochen und das steht auch


----------



## lotta (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Hallo Daniel,
ich bin zwar noch recht neu in diesem forum,
habe aber schon viel bei euch gelernt ! sicher auch dank deiner mitarbeit.
deshalb möchte ich mich bei dir , für dein engagement in diesem forum, wie auch den anderen bedanken 
und
dir alles gute wünschen
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Vera44 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Das ist schön Daniel:freu


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Danke für Deine Hilfe die ich bei meinem Eintritt hier erfahren durfte . Hoffe man liest sich ab und zu noch mal.

Alles Gute und lieben Gruss


----------



## doh (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Hi Daniel,
ich wünsche Dir für die Zukunft nur gutes, gib auf dich acht und hoffentlich liest man sich irgendwann wieder!
Vielen Dank für deine ganzen Fachbeiträge!!!!!!!!


Bis bald 
Marcel


----------



## jolantha (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Danke für Deine guten Tips !!


----------



## Plätscher (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Vielen Dank für deine fundieten Beiträge, ich habe durch sie einiges neues erfahren und neue Erfahrungen sind der Grund warum es sich lohnt morgens aufzustehen  Danke


----------



## Stadtkind (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Oh, schade .

Auch vom mir ein herzliches DANKE !

Alles Gute


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Danke euch allen!
Das zeigt mir dass jede Sekunde hier richtig investiert war 
Keine Sorge, ich werde weiter hier rein schauen, wie oft weiß ich nicht, aber wenn ich Zeit habe immer.


----------



## VolkerN (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Hallo Danel,

vielen Dank ...fuer jeden deiner Beitraege ...ich hoffe du bleibst diesem wunderbaren Forum erhalten. Dein Fachwissen und deine Herzenswaerme machen ebenso wie das Engagement einiger Anderer dieses tolle Forum aus. 

DANKE !!!!! rh


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Hallo Daniel, auch ich bedaure dein Ausscheiden aus dem Team, kann das aber sehr gut verstehen, bin ja selbst Moderatorin in einem Forum und weiß, wieviel Zeit das kostet, die man eigentlich gar nicht hat.

Aber als User bleibst du uns ja erhalten .

Also - man liest sich, wenigstens hin und wieder!


----------



## Bambus Mami (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Sehr schade, Daniel!
War nett mit Dir!
Ich hatte mich schon so auf Deinen nächsten Chatabend Thema "Ärger im und am Teich"  gefreut......
Hoffentlich kommste immer mal wieder als Normalo in den Chat!
Würde uns alle freuen!!!!!

Max gut!
Bambus Mami Kristin


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

Sehr schade, aber manchmal kommt halt die Zeit, in der man auch solche Entscheidungen treffen muss.

Viel Erfolg bei allem was Du tust!


----------



## pyro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Time to say goodbye*

HI Daniel,

das müssen ja schwergewichtige Gründe sein. Ich bin auch selbständig und arbeite 80 - 100 Stunden in der Woche!!! 

Trotzdem gucke ich immer wieder hier rein weil es einfach schön ist hier.

Also hoffe ich mal es ist kein "Time to say goodby" sondern nur ein Rückzug aus dem sehr aktiven Bereich.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2014)

Liebe alte und neue Teichfreunde,

ich freue mich sehr mich "an der Front" zurückzumelden.
Ohne das HGT geht es eben doch nicht und nach ca. 2 Jahren Forenabstinenz melde ich mich wieder zurück zum Dienst. Ich freue mich sehr auf Euch.

lG
Daniel


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
Du meine Güte, wie die Zeit vergeht, hab mich doch grade vor einigen Beiträgen von Dir verabschiedet 
Schön, daß Du wieder da bist !


----------



## Patrick K (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 


> hab mich doch grade vor einigen Beiträgen von Dir verabschiedet



scheinbar warst du nicht lang genug weg
ist aber schön das du wieder da bist

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joachim (23. Apr. 2014)

Ich sags mal so - es empfiehlt sich immer etwas Kaktus im Haus zu haben.   Willkommen zurück! auch hier noch mal.


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2014)

Servus Daniel

Willkommen zurück ...

Ich freue mich sehr ...


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2014)

Von mir auch ein hallo , unbekannter weise .
Solange bin ich ja noch nicht dabei , bin noch sozusagen Anfänger der Hilfe braucht und dazu kannst bestimmt auch du dazu beitragen ...


----------



## Vera44 (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Daniel,

schön dass Du wieder da bist.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2014)

Vielen Dank an Alle!

@Michael: Wenn ich helfen kann, dann gerne!


----------

